# started a support group in Logansport, Indiana.. Interested?



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey, I recently started a group in Logansport, Indiana for social anxiety. It is at one or noon at the logansport library on Saturdays. If interested feel freem to email me. [email protected] Thanks, Kim


----------

